# Brewing for others?



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Can a person make mead or other alcoholic beverages for someone else and charge time and material? That is can this be done legally and not garner a visit from the g-men? Some folks want me to make mead and beer for their wedding and I want to make sure there is no possible trouble in it for me. Thanks!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm no expert on this, but I believe even bartering can be construed as income (thus requiring licensing etc). If they're friends I'd call it a gift though honey has a lot of value... depends on how much mead they want at what strength . If it's done on the QT, or people go in on the ingredients you'd be OK.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

They can buy the materials and have them given to you. I have made wedding mead this way, but did not charge for anything. My friends assisted with the labeling and I'm pretty sure that this was legal as I gained no material benefit.


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a beer/ mead brewer and my understanding is that under no conditions can any money exchange hands no matter how you rationalize it or ATF can get you. I also believe that what you produce is not suppose to leave your home but have never heard of this being enforced. I would hope the feds are busy with more important things that someone helping a friend out for a wedding


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

pooh is right....the law clearly say 100 gals. per year of beer or wine for personal use. Don't risk it.......its 20 years if you are caught producing and selling alcohol withut a license and tax certificate.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yup. But for those in a family way, a head-of-household gets 200 gallons .


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

>Yup. But for those in a family way, a head-of-household gets 200 gallons .

My understanding is the limit is 100 gallons for an individual or 200 gallons for a household regardless of the number of adults in the household.
I also believe that these are the federal limits and local limits may be more (but not less) restrictive.
George


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The only power that the federal government has over the states is the power of purse........which is very affective. That is why all states have a 21 legal drinking age now.....if any state goes back to 18 the feds have it written into the law that said states loose all federal highway monies. But the ATF is a government unto its self so to speak......you don't mess with the ATF. Their website is very informative and worth a visit or two.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I could be wrong, but based on their *awesome* job of regulating tobacco, I don't think that the ATF should be allowed to govern anything. Not to mention the undue influence of lobbiest groups in the making of our regulatory laws.....I would sooner see the states, native Americans or EPA take over the FTA then allow Phillip Morris and Coors to keep running it.


----------

